# Unusual neck brand



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Odd id be curious as to what he is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

There is a brand registry. The USTA (United State Trotting Association) only switched over to freeze brands a few years ago. He could be one of the first Standardbreds to be registered. If you go to the USTA site, you could search him by brand. If he was branded he was registered. Its possible that the freeze brand was held on a bit long and the hair did not grow back. Its also pretty common for Standardbreds to be used by the police department due to their calm nature. I would check out the USTA it would give you something to eliminate.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I know absolutely nothing about SB or TW, but it is not uncommon to see year/month brands as to when the horse was born but usually accompanied by a ranch/farm brand somewhere else on the horse.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I tried to find him on the USTA and I could not find the brand. That said I also looked up a horse I know was branded and registered and I could not find him either. What was/is his registered name do you know? That can sometimes be a big clue as to who he is. I.e, if his name has a dash or a cash in it he is probably a quarter horse if his name has a cam, hanover or hall he is probably standardbred.


----------



## IRideTheWind (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the info so far! I have searched and googled and have come up with nothing! @rookie - He does not have a name. The old cowboy said he would call him AC since he wants to trade him for a central air conditioner, since my Fiance is in that business. I get the feeling this is a ranch brand. If he was Trotted, then he would have a tattoo, right! Like the Jockey Club for TB's. They are only tattooed once they actually qualify.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I think it likely to be a Standardbred brand, which is often on the right side of the neck, but aren't their brands like 2 numbers followed by 2 or 3 letters?

It could be an auction brand. I'm not knowledgeable on such things, but for some reason I thought I had heard somewhere someplace about feedlots branding their horses.

I always thought ranch brands were on the hip/thigh or on the back where the saddle would cover it, so this doesn't seem like a ranch brand to me. Many warm blood associations brand as well, but that is usually a hip brand too, and not a number either.


----------



## IRideTheWind (Aug 22, 2012)

I called the California Bureau of Livestock Identification in Sacramento. 7-6 is not registered with CA and they only register horse brands that are on the shoulder, rib and hip. They primarily do cattle as you have to have them inspect every sale or transfer of ownership. Horses are off the radar. So I asked her about the hot brands/freeze brands on horses. Then she said they do also register freeze brands on the neck for the BLM and the Saddlebreds. Then she put me on hold to ask someone as she was contridicting herself. I was then told they have no brands listed for the '7-6' for this state.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Trotters switched over to freeze brands a few years ago. I have seen some standardbreds with the two letters; however, most are a combination of letters and numbers. If they are registered they are freeze branded. We have an almost weanling who was branded about a month ago. That said, with your location in California I am guessing a ranch brand is more likely. If you were in Indiana I would say different. 

I would check out neighboring states. With how easy it is to ship horses across the country he could easily be sporting a different state brand. I worked with horses in Wyoming that were branded in Utah and purchased in Indiana. 

You might have a well identified mystery on your hands. The most important thing is that he is well behaved and healthy.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

IRideTheWind said:


> I called the California Bureau of Livestock Identification in Sacramento. 7-6 is not registered with CA and they only register horse brands that are on the shoulder, rib and hip. They primarily do cattle as you have to have them inspect every sale or transfer of ownership. Horses are off the radar. So I asked her about the hot brands/freeze brands on horses. Then she said they do also register freeze brands on the neck for the BLM and the Saddlebreds. Then she put me on hold to ask someone as she was contridicting herself. I was then told they have no brands listed for the '7-6' for this state.


Only 49 more states to go!


----------



## IRideTheWind (Aug 22, 2012)

@ Rookie ...Yes! He is a wonderful, middle aged dude who come to me from the back pasture when I call him and perfect for my novice Finance who is 6'3" and needs a big horse. When we are out with him he does prefer me so he is a Ladies horse. He likes to smell my face and hair and is very loving. 
It's the history mystery that has me stumped! If he is a retired trotter are his knees shot? Or if he is an old TWH is his suspension going out?! <3


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

If he is a trotter I would not worry about his knees. If he spent a lot of time at the track or was raced hard then his hocks would be the potential issue. Whether he is sound will depend more how hard he was used. If he was only the cost of an AC condition I am guessing you did not get a pre purchase. I would have a vet out to do a lameness examination. They would have a better idea based on how he moves.


----------

